# Cynthia is undoubtly the most overrated character in the Pokemon franchise.



## Extravlad (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't get the love for this character, she is nothing special and shouldn't be compared to legendary trainers such as Red and Blue (Green)


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 30, 2014)

GEN 1 IS BESTO NOTHING ELSE COMPARES TO WHAT I PLAYED AS A KID

Cynthia's team is better than either of theirs, first female champion, she's attractive, and her theme is cool. That's why she's popular.

She's probably the most challenging champion in the series. I can't personally recall any of them ever giving me shit aside from her and her Milotic. This poll agrees with me on this


----------



## Island (Dec 30, 2014)

"Legendary trainers such as Red and Blue"

Yeah, no.

The series has been going on for two decades. People started playing at different times, people grow up with different characters, and, most importantly, they enjoy different characters. Just because you grew up with something and because you love the characters doesn't mean that they're the best characters in the series.

Cynthia was the first female champion and a professional badass wherever she goes. Not exactly my cup of tea, but whatever. I can see why so many people like her.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 30, 2014)

Cynthia's the first champion to give me a hard time  AND SHE STILL DOES.

Shit, that damn Garchomp is a bitch to battle, as well as her god damn Milotic and Spiritomb (dear god, that Spiritomb [  .___.]) 

Her theme is epic along with her battle music and being the first female champion gives her a lot, especially to the girls playing the game (I guess?)


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2014)

She had spiritbomb before it had a weakness


----------



## Alita (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree. Cynthia is very overrated. The only somewhat annoying mon was spiritomb since it had no weakness at that time and decent/good bulk but all the others could easily be dealt with if you knew what you were doing.

I still feel the kanto elite 4 + champion were the most difficult. I was often underleveled going agianst them even after battling all the trainers and even the legendary birds didn't help me that much. They're the first elite 4 + champion from a region I actually coulden't beat through the first time. I also lost to the johto elite 4 + champion but that was mainly cause of lance. Lance in general didn't get enough credit as a champion imo. And in that case I only lost like once or twice. Kanto's I lost multiple times to. To the point I was almost ready to rage quit. Every other region after I beat the first time going. Unova's in particular was probably the easiest in terms of elite 4 at the least. 

I'd argue Iris haxorus to be more threatening than cynthia's garchomp. It has a higher base attack and after just one dragon dance it's a nightmare. After one dd it was pretty much going to town on my team and I only overcame it cause I had a arcaine with extreme speed and haxorus had already taken alot of damage from a ice beam I hit it with earlier.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 1, 2015)

just did a platinum nuzlocke the other day. spend more time grinding for cynthia than i did playing the entire game.

Dat garchomp...
dat milotic...
dat fucking spirtomb.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2015)

Cynthia is fodder


----------



## KidTony (Jan 1, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I agree. Cynthia is very overrated. The only somewhat annoying mon was spiritomb since it had no weakness at that time and decent/good bulk but all the others could easily be dealt with if you knew what you were doing.
> 
> I still feel the kanto elite 4 + champion were the most difficult. I was often underleveled going agianst them even after battling all the trainers and even the legendary birds didn't help me that much. They're the first elite 4 + champion from a region I actually coulden't beat through the first time. I also lost to the johto elite 4 + champion but that was mainly cause of lance. Lance in general didn't get enough credit as a champion imo. And in that case I only lost like once or twice. Kanto's I lost multiple times to. To the point I was almost ready to rage quit. Every other region after I beat the first time going. Unova's in particular was probably the easiest in terms of elite 4 at the least.
> 
> I'd argue Iris haxorus to be more threatening than cynthia's garchomp. It has a higher base attack and after just one dragon dance it's a nightmare. After one dd it was pretty much going to town on my team and I only overcame it cause I had a arcaine with extreme speed and haxorus had already taken alot of damage from a ice beam I hit it with earlier.



you were probably also 10 years old and didn't know what you where doing. Comparing playing the game now where you know the mechanics of pokemon in and out to when you just played the game the first time around and maybe weren't as familiar isn't fair imo. Though maybe i'm just assuming too much about when you actually played the game. lol

lance is weak and so is isis. Anyone without a mixed team dies to hard counters. Lance has like a 3 dragonites, all of which are 4X weak to ice.


----------



## Island (Jan 1, 2015)

Teach Ice Beam, Psychic, Thunderbolt, and Surf to Lapras, and it is now super effective against every Pok?mon used by Koga, Giovanni, the Kanto Elite Four, and Blue with the exceptions of Lorelei's Jynx and Blue's Alakazam. Literally all of these Pok?mon except the aforementioned two are weak to at least one of these moves.

Contrast with Steven who couldn't just be soloed by whoever knew Flamethrower and Cynthia who was running with a Pok?mon that had no weakness, another that was only weak to Grass, and a third with perfect IVs.

Kanto was easy as shit if you knew what you were doing. The problem was that most of us were ten and _didn't_ know what we were doing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2015)

She's the first champion they put effort into all around, both in story and gameplay mechanics. She was a natural evolution from Steven characterization wise and not baseline retarded gameplay wise.  Everybody will have their nostalgia and personal preferences.

But Cynthia's the first champion where you actually had to 'git gud' and that alone deserves her hype.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 1, 2015)

Island said:


> Kanto was easy as shit if you knew what you were doing. The problem was that most of us were ten and _didn't_ know what we were doing.



I just ended up spamming Earthquake and Hyper Beam when I couldn't figure out what to do.

Worked great.


----------



## Island (Jan 1, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just ended up spamming Earthquake and Hyper Beam when I couldn't figure out what to do.
> 
> Worked great.


Spamming Earthquake is always a good idea.

Hell, I _still_ do it.


----------

